# Your Preferred "Operating System?"



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

So with the new Iphone 5 (IOS.) Record Samsung phone sales mainly Galaxy S3 (Android) The new Google Nexus 7 (Android) new Ipad Mini (IOS) plus the recent devices Google has just announced http://officialandroid.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html - not to mention Windows 8 and their new phones and tablet..... :doublesho you can see its hotting up and i'm certainly becoming a bit of a gadget geek.

I'm a close follower of android, owning a half decent android phone (sony xperia S) a google Nexus 7 tablet and plans to buy the new Nexus 4.

So what "Operating System" do you prefer and why?

Android for me becuase its fully customisable, is regularly updated with innovative features, super fast and user friendly without being boring.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Android 4.1 Jelly Bean on S3 for me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

When does windows 8 come out on mobile phones? 

It seems too early to judge that leaving this thread to be another Apple v Android slagging match. 

Think we've been here before on here.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I assume you mean mobile OS as opposed to desktop?


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Windows 8 should be out on mobile phones in the next week or so. I think you'll see that alot of these operating systems are being slowly ammended to be universal i.e look and work the same whether your using a personal computer(desktop) or tablet phone etc. Bit like the new touch screen windows 8 laptops/tablets


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone not picking IOS had clearly not used it. Been using Apple for 7 years now and simply can't go back to the dark ages.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Awaits incoming from the inevitable blinkered Apple-haters, but here's my honest opinion:


Had Android - hated it
Use iOS on iPad and iPhone - love it
Using Windows 8 on a VM on Mac - hate it, Windows 7 was pretty good, this is a backward step.
Using Mac OX x 10.8.2 on MBP - love it.
Please don't turn this thread into the usual slagging match.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Jelly bean


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Long time buyer of Apple Products here. I'm a Software Test Analyst by trade and in previous jobs I have tested a lot of software and products on many handsets. I was never really impressed with Android up until Jelly Bean, which is one of the main reasons why I bought a Nexus 7 a few months ago. Great bit of kit and perfect size for a tablet IMO. I had an iPad2 before that, but sold it after owning it for a year and hardly using it.

I love the flexibility of Android and the fact that you can download content within the Chrome browser out the box. All that said though, I do think that IOS is more polished and offers a more consistent experience across applications.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Jelly bean for me it's awesome!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I'm a very recent convert to the Apple OS and I have to say I'm very much won over.

Very comprehensive for a new user and just does what you want. I'm no Windows hater, I use it daily in a support capacity but I've warmed to my Mac more than I have any version of Windows.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> Anyone not picking IOS had clearly not used it. Been using Apple for 7 years now and simply can't go back to the dark ages.


No point going back to the dark ages.

You would probably be best trying a modern equivalent like Android Jelly Bean though.

You will be surprised how much the world has past by in 7 years. 

It is pretty clear from what people post they

1) use their phone for completely different reasons. 
2) too biased to give a fair reflection.
3) no understanding but will argue anyways.

I used ios for a while but gave up as I didn't like it.

It was far too restrictive for what I used my previous phones and why I went to Android after ios when previously I had linux.

I like using the internet as I have for years and not having to jump in and out of apps to get things to work.

I also like seeing embeded content and streaming videos from sites I couldn't with my iPhone.

I also like the fact it also works much quicker. Not sure how much of that is down to the operating system and how much the hardware though.

Pro and cons to both operating systems and you can't dismiss one or the other as useless.

It all depends how you use it.

Apple have been adding things Android users have had for a long time too.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

iOS for me can't believe how much battery life I'm getting with my iP5 compared to previous Desire HD.

Just went 31 hours between charges on the iPhone with Android on the DHD I was lucky to get 10 hours.

Not knocking Android but it just wasn't for me I prefer iOS as it works seamlessly with my other Apple kit.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Anyone not picking IOS had clearly not used it. Been using Apple for 7 years now and simply can't go back to the dark ages.


Why? I've used it and much prefer android. Same goes for mac and windows.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

IanG said:


> iOS for me can't believe how much battery life I'm getting with my iP5 compared to previous Desire HD.
> 
> Just went 31 hours between charges on the iPhone with Android on the DHD I was lucky to get 10 hours.
> 
> Not knocking Android but it just wasn't for me I prefer iOS as it works seamlessly with my other Apple kit.


Isn't battery life not mostly down to hardware?

Any smart phone I'm delighted to get through a day with. They all use lots of power.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If your smart phone isn't lasting a day you need to alter the settings, I get 2 days out of mine using the radio whilst in work and normal amount of calls and texts.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigmc said:


> If your smart phone isn't lasting a day you need to alter the settings, I get 2 days out of mine using the radio whilst in work and normal amount of calls and texts.


I spend more time than I'd like to admit on my phone.

Usually 85% of the power is used to power the screen over a battery cycle. Not much I can do but put the thing down.

The radio and music player is very light on battery power on mine too.

Spending so long on the internet is my problem.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

My personal preference is Apple's iOS but I do see how people can get frustrated with it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Awaits incoming from the inevitable blinkered Apple-haters
> .


Aren't you an adult, from a recent thread I read in their 50s??
Nobody "hates" Apple, they just aren't taken in by the hype. Or if like me see the price and think "how much?". 
Same as cars though, I'd rather buy a top spec one a few years old than pay top money for a big badge one with only the air inside thrown in.

In terms of phone operating systems, I have limited experience of Apple (I'll be buggered if I'm paying their prices for something as throw away as a mobile), I have an android one. An HTC Wildfire, it's ok. It was £80, might try something else soon. Give this one to my Dad, see how confused he looks trying to use it lol.
With desktops, my main one is Win 7 64 which I quite like, this laptop is XP which works fine for the odd bit of browsing and to run car diagnostic software.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I've used Android, iOS and Windows Phone. Out of the three, I prefer Windows Phone. Visually better, fits my needs perfectly, and works out of the box (for me) without the need for extra apps.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I spend more time than I'd like to admit on my phone.
> 
> Usually 85% of the power is used to power the screen over a battery cycle. Not much I can do but put the thing down.
> 
> ...


3G data consumes a lot of juice too, where as wifi uses up a lot less.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Another happy Jelly Bean user here!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Why? I've used it and much prefer android. Same goes for mac and windows.


Well done. Your call.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Isn't battery life not mostly down to hardware?
> 
> Any smart phone I'm delighted to get through a day with. They all use lots of power.


Yes and no to that first point. Of course it's mostly down to the hardware as the physical size of a battery for example will determine it's life etc. But there's always a way in which software can process things quicker, only use the hardware when it's needed etc which can extend battery life.

Agree with you on the day's use though. I'll sit and play games, surf sites etc whilst I commute and during lunch breaks. I'll happily charge it at the end of every day.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts so I'm not in whatever conversation is goin on lol

Android for me - pretty much the same reasons as the op and I hate that ios fry's to run your life in that its not very compatible with other things. Also didn't like all the restrictions with iPhone as no music as ringtones, no proper home screen that you can have a pic of your beautifully detailed car on! 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

As an ISTQB certified Software testing practitioner and member of the BCS, even I have to admit that IOS is about as good as it gets in terms of stability, controlled release, and functionality. That is all.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Android. Mostly because it is more "open" then the others.

Looks wise none of them are great IMO, although the newer Android design is growing on me and the clean lines of Windows 8 also are also quite appealling. I really don't like various bits from the iOS design though (bubbles buttons and various textures etc). Looks childish in comparison with what Apple have done so well with OSX.

As for hardware, the closed nature of Apple is generally going to give you the best stability. iOS vs Android is the same argument as Windows vs OSX in this regard. Both ways of business have their advantages and disadvantages.

But overall functionality trumps design for me which I feel Android covers best and if it doesn't, I modify it so it does.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

iOS for me, as we have 2 iPhones, an iPad, an iMac and a MacBook, so the whole thing syncs perfectly with no effort. I couldn't entertain the idea of having a device that isn't part of the ecosystem. It would be severely limiting. I freely admit, I'm trapped by this, but will also admit to being totally happy with that, because it works well.

I have nothing against those who want to use any other phone or OS though, you pays your money and all that. Each to their own. Cheers.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Windows Phone for me.

My 2 year old HD7 is still pretty quick to do most things, its far more stable than iOS used to be, and i know its marmite, but i personally love the visual style of WP.

I'm looking forward to the new WP8 devices, the reviews are looking very good, and the main negative of them (Apps) never seemed to effect me. All the apps i needed have been available to me.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Android for me


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

IOS - stable, reliable, a dream to use.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd like to see IOS achieve anything near that.....


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Had my HTC Desire reach 4 days before, was down to 5%.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to say for mobile, iOS, and for PC Windows 7. 

Win 8 is supposed to be one of the best OS for mobiles at the moment, but with a bare app store, it's not practical for me. I have nothing against Android, but I rather dislike the idea that the software updates are pushed through the network provider unlike iOS where upgrades are guaranteed and direct from Apple. I know a lot of folks with Android phones stuck on Honeycomb because their mobile provider hasn't bothered to send them the next OS upgrade and they stangely enough don't want to buy a new phone every year.

Reading with amusement the slamming that Win8RT is getting on the Surface. It's so restricted, it doesn't make sense to do anything other than wait till the full Win8 version is released.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had an IOS on an iPhone 3G-S and although it was brilliant - i'm now on a Samsung Galaxy SII (Android Gingerbread) and it's amazing!

Have to say the battery life i'm experiencing is terrible - my own doing as i have bluetooth on permanently as i'm in and out of the car all day and it auto connects when i get in. but to be honest, i'm not really bothered. 

It's a brilliant user interface and i get on with it brilliantly.

Having said all that - i'm getting a Mac soon so i will more than likely go back to IOS (already have an iPod Touch and an iPad) so i will revert to the 'i' way of life!


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I changed because it felt like getting a new phone. 3 new iPhones and they all looked identical... no thanks. Went nexus and I get updates automatically etc.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Everyone keeps going on about the stability of ios. 

Having had 4 iPhones and know a lot of people who have them, why does everyone have to perform a hard reset on countless occasions and return to factory settings so often? 

I see it first hand and it is posted millions of times on Apple user forums, yet if you end up with a Apple v Android battle nobody ever mentions it and keeps going on about stability.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Cant comment on W8 on desktop or mobile, although the windows system my xbox360 was running before it broke was looking mor eand more promising. Otherwise iOS has my vote - it does what you want, simply and integrates with the rest of the ecosystem automatically. I would not say I'm trapped in the Apple ecosystem , just there as it's currently (for my uses) the best I see it having a sustainable long term future. If something bigger and better came along I'd be happy to move.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Everyone keeps going on about the stability of ios.
> 
> Having had 4 iPhones and know a lot of people who have them, why does everyone have to perform a hard reset on countless occasions and return to factory settings so often?
> 
> I see it first hand and it is posted millions of times on Apple user forums, yet if you end up with a Apple v Android battle nobody ever mentions it and keeps going on about stability.


I've had my 4s for two months now, not one lock up or issues of any kind.

My Windows phone was terrible for freezing or doing auto resets, even lost all my data once for no apparent reason.

I did have a Android phone a good few years ago and that was very buggy, very laggy - just hopeless. It was a long time ago though, I think Android is completely different now.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Everyone keeps going on about the stability of ios.
> 
> Having had 4 iPhones and know a lot of people who have them, why does everyone have to perform a hard reset on countless occasions and return to factory settings so often?
> 
> I see it first hand and it is posted millions of times on Apple user forums, yet if you end up with a Apple v Android battle nobody ever mentions it and keeps going on about stability.


i can honestly say i've not faced this issue in 8 months of ownership


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had my iPad 2 since July last year, and my iPhone 4 since early September of 2012 - I've had absolutely no problems with either of them. My iPad in particular on pretty well fourteen-sixteen hours per day and is used pretty heavily. If that's not a good advert for the relaibility of iOS, I don't know what is.

I've owned both Android and Windows phones and didn't like either. The fact is different people like different things, I happen to prefer iOS but accept it's not for everyone.


----------

